# Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull



## Hanzo (May 22, 2008)

Loved it, adding it to the collection when it comes to DVD. Indy fans will love it


----------



## Jelly (May 22, 2008)

Really?

I heard absolutely terrible things about it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 23, 2008)

It's an enjoyable big dumb frenetic action picture. Check your brain at the front door and sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Tudd (May 23, 2008)

Trailer seemed to be full of cheaply done digital effects.


----------



## Hanzo (May 23, 2008)

you noobs


----------



## Arc (May 23, 2008)

The whole movie was like  a pretty long action scene, with a total absence of logic...but quite entertaining.


----------



## Tudd (May 23, 2008)

A noob cause I'd rather watch the Blues Brothers? :O


----------



## Hanzo (May 23, 2008)

Tudd said:


> A noob cause I'd rather watch the Blues Brothers? :O


YES! BECAUSE YOU RATHER WATCH BLUES BROTHERS...which makes me a total noob because i never seen Blues Bros. -_-


----------



## Hanzo (May 23, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> The whole movie was like  a pretty long action scene, with a total absence of logic...but quite entertaining.


thats the whole point of all of them. ^.^


----------



## Tudd (May 23, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> YES! BECAUSE YOU RATHER WATCH BLUES BROTHERS...which makes me a total noob because i never seen Blues Bros. -_-


 
Its okay... Just make you NEVER watch Blues Brothers 2000 without watching the first one. In fact... I don't really recommend BB 2000 at all.

The over done digital effects ruin it for me. Some movies pull it off, and from what I've seen in the trailer, this one doesn't. BUT, I shall still see it regardless seeing as many a friends will be going and the other ones were entertaining.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2008)

Indiana Jones is meant to be corny and full of action. I plan on seeing it tonight.
And since Transformers, at least once a year I _have_ to get some Shia!


----------



## DragonRift (May 24, 2008)

Aside from the fact that Indiana Jones is as lively and energetic as ever (I want to be just like him when I turn 65), there were five things that kept this from being as amazing as the other three films.

1.  Marion is not the same feisty, alcoholic adventurer we remember from *Raiders*...
2.  A scene involving a nuclear explosion and a refrigerator
3.  CGI prairie dogs
4.  Mutt Williams pretending to be Tarzan, and swinging across the vines with his monkey friends to save the day
5.  A good idea for an interesting premise, yet not enough imagination put into it

The action scenes were stellar, and the moments that work definitely work WELL.  It's plenty of fun...  just don't go in looking for anything as remotely intelligent as *Raiders* or *Crusade*.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2008)

Dumbass "Chariots of Fire" bullshit.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 24, 2008)

It can't possibly top Nazis _and_ SeÃ¡n Connery, can it?


----------



## Azure (May 24, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> It can't possibly top Nazis _and_ SeÃ¡n Connery, can it?


That's like the apocalypse right there.  An apocalypse of WIN.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 24, 2008)

I still wanna see it.. I've been trying to watch the old ones first though. xD It's been so long since I've seen 'em.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 24, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Dumbass "Chariots of Fire" bullshit.



Agreed, but really no dumber than the Objects of Desire in the other flicks.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 24, 2008)

It's certainly not hard to be better than Temple of Doom


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2008)

Dr Jones, Dr Jones!!  Yeah, I wanted Short Round and that whatever her name was to die too.  But then again, KALIMA!!!!!  KALIMA!!!!!!


----------



## Lucid (May 25, 2008)

Saw the movie, it was garbage imo.  Some of the action was pretty cool, but it wasn't enough to save the incredibly dumb plot and overall cheesiness of the movie.


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2008)

I saw it opening night.

George Lucas should never be allowed to touch another script as long as he lives.

Tue Indiana Jones fans will hate this movie.

That is all.


----------



## Arc (May 25, 2008)

Only thing I really liked where Cate Blanchett as this crazy Russian agent Irina Spalko...that's what I call a woman!


----------



## gust (May 25, 2008)

I saw it on the midnight release with a big group (theaters were practically empty)

The only ones that did like it were the true Indiana Jones fans, it was just a little cheesy for me.  But hey, at least now I know how to survive an atomic blast.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 25, 2008)

I liked it a lot. Many others (fans) will. It won't be a surprise if it makes a box office record.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (May 25, 2008)

My overall impression of the flick was that I think it's a pretty good adventure movie. It has some sweet effects, and cool action. But as an Indiana Jones movie, it failed. I just think the stories were so much cooler in the originals, it just didn't feel like I was watching Indiana Jones, just some generic treasure hunting movie with Russians and a strangely hot Ukrainian chick.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 25, 2008)

National Treasure?


----------



## Iron-Wolf (May 25, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> National Treasure?



Yeah kinda like that. But a little better because it didn't have any Nicolas Cage in it.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I liked it a lot. Many others (fans) will. It won't be a surprise if it makes a box office record.



I just saw it today, and man, were the lines to get in for the screenings on the giant monster screen long!  At least I found a good seat in time before they were all quickly filled up. I guess attendance like that could make a difference for the box office.



Iron-Wolf said:


> Yeah kinda like that. But a little better because it didn't have any Nicolas Cage in it.



Yeah, that could be. There were also some elements from the Mummy movies that I believe could have been borrowed for this film.

Overall, though, seeing it was worth it.  I did like it, but I didn't uberly like it.


----------



## navi111 (May 26, 2008)

IMO they could have done better. They cut a lot of scene and screwed a lot of shots up during filming. But it was an ok movie. Defiantly could have done with out the end. I can understand super natural stuff like from the Ark but Indi should never be mixed with sci-fi.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 26, 2008)

I just finished watching the first 3 yesterday cause I had never seen them, I plan on seeing the new one either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 26, 2008)

I went to see this movie on Thursday.
Initially I loved it, but having 24 hours to calm down my opinion changed a bit.
It is a good movie, I would redily watch it again. However, it was an Indy movie yet not an Indy movie at the same time. Like Iron-Wolf said, it just didn't feel like I was watching an Indy movie. The fight scene in the jungle was repetative and a little to long. The skull itself looked cheap and as if it was filled with tinfoil and clingfilm. From the moment they got into the treasure chamber my head was thinking "National Treasure" and the end was so Mummy Returns it was laughable. Also, I think Speilburg should have resisted the whole "ET" thing. Oh yeh, also missed the whole FBI bit because  all I could hear was people going "Omw, it's teh janitor! Scrubs!"
If you disregard the storyline and just enjoy it as you are watching, it is good. It could never reclaim the former glory on Indy though.
I was pleased that Harrison Ford is still his georgeous self though. I was also surprised at how nimble he seemed to be.


----------



## Hanzo (May 28, 2008)

I think the Swinging with monkeys and the Prairie dogs was total bullshit. Plus ILM visual effects are beginning to suck because all these other country own effects teams, like Weta, are kicking ass. ILM did fine with the Jurassic park films and the OLD star wars and Indiana Jones movies. Now they are lagging too far behind. But I think it could be the ones in charge fault, not the ones animating. Dont wanna bring ILM down because I know there are some furs who work for them.


----------

